# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  πανοραμα βουλας

## maznek

το AP μου ειναι awmn panorama test
και το NodeDB μου ειναι #4289: nekgoldenmaz
 :: 

 ## moderated :: andreas ## Παρακαλώ δεν γράφουμε greeklish, άλλαξε τον τίτλο! Ευχαριστώ  ::

----------


## nikolasartist

Καλησπέρα maznek!Βρίσκομαι στην βάρκιζα.Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα της nodedb δεν μπορώ να σε δώ μια και παρεμβάλονται ανάμεσα μας πολλά βουνά!Και από την ταράρσα μου φαίνεται πως η nodedb έχει δίκιο.Ωστόσο θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω άν εσύ από την ταρ'ατσα έχεις κάποια οπτική επαφή προς τα εδώ μέρη!(Ίσως εγώ να μην σε βλέπω με τίποτα αλλά θα ήθελα να ξέρω εάν βλέπεις έστω και λίγο την περιοχή από εδώ ώστε να αποκτήσω ελπίδες!!!)  ::  

Νίκος Βάρκιζα..

----------


## maznek

::  Αν βγει link προς Γλυφάδα για τον menandro από τον Cha0s και καταφέρω να
Βγει link με τον menandro θα υπάρξει ελέυθερο interface και για παρακάτω.
Δώσε nodeid για να δω που περίπου είσαι .
 ::

----------


## maznek

```
nekmaz:~# iwlist eth1 scanning
eth1      Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:09:5B:9B:12:FE
                    ESSID:"NETGEAR"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.467GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-35 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
          Cell 02 - Address: 00:13:1A:A5:2B:60
                    ESSID:"istop"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.442GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-20 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:6Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:9Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:12Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:18Mb/s
          Cell 03 - Address: 00:80:C8:17:3C:0E
                    ESSID:"AWMN-2308-POSSIDON"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.447GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-20 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
          Cell 04 - Address: 00:0D:88:91:5E:79
                    ESSID:"awmn panorama test"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.452GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-26 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
```

----------


## maznek

Παρικια Παρου

κολυμπιθρες Παρου

----------


## maznek

```
nekmaz:~# iwlist eth1 scanning
eth1      Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:09:5B:9B:12:FE
                    ESSID:"NETGEAR"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.467GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-30 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
          Cell 02 - Address: 00:0B:6B:36:00:A7
                    ESSID:"awmn1832-4371"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.484GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-16 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
          Cell 03 - Address: 00:11:24:61:C9:1B
                    ESSID:"Apple Network 61c91b"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.417GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-20 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:6Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:9Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:12Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:18Mb/s
          Cell 04 - Address: 00:13:10:9B:27:18
                    ESSID:"linksys"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.442GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-21 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:18Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:24Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:36Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:54Mb/s
          Cell 05 - Address: 00:0D:88:91:5E:79
                    ESSID:"awmn panorama test"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.452GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-90 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
```

----------


## maznek

```
nekmaz:~# iwlist eth1 scanning
eth1      Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:13:1A:A5:2B:60
                    ESSID:"istop"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.442GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-19 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:6Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:9Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:12Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:18Mb/s
          Cell 02 - Address: 00:09:5B:9B:12:FE
                    ESSID:"NETGEAR"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.467GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-28 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
          Cell 03 - Address: 00:13:10:9B:27:18
                    ESSID:"linksys"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.442GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-25 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:18Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:24Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:36Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:54Mb/s
          Cell 04 - Address: 00:13:49:31:42:60
                    ESSID:"ZyXEL"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.442GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-32 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:22Mb/s
          Cell 05 - Address: 00:0D:88:91:5E:79
                    ESSID:"awmn panorama test"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.452GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-85 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
```

----------


## koem

Καλά η φωτογραφία με την παραλία είναι όλα τα λεφτά.

Είσαι άθλιος, μας θυμίζεις το τσιμέντο...  :: 

Καλύτερα στην παραλία χωρίς αγουμουνου, κλπ κλπ κλπ

----------


## mojiro

what the f***


```
          Cell 02 - Address: 00:0B:6B:36:00:A7
                    ESSID:"awmn1832-4371"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.484GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-16 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
```

για σκαναρε με κανα laptop με cisco γιατι αυτο το -16 δε μου καθεται
καλα, μαλλον ειναι 100-16, δηλαδη -84, αλλα τοσο καλα ρε γμτ ?

----------


## maznek

```
nekmaz:~# iwlist eth1 scanning
eth1      Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:09:5B:9B:12:FE
                    ESSID:"NETGEAR"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.467GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-20 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
          Cell 02 - Address: 00:0B:6B:36:00:7A
                    ESSID:"AWMN AP-4343"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.432GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-21 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
          Cell 03 - Address: 00:C0:49:62:DE:79
                    ESSID:"USR9106"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.467GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-20 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:18Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:24Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:36Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:54Mb/s
          Cell 04 - Address: 00:13:10:9B:27:18
                    ESSID:"linksys"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.442GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-30 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:18Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:24Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:36Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:54Mb/s
          Cell 05 - Address: 00:0D:88:91:5E:79
                    ESSID:"awmn panorama test"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.452GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-85 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
```

----------


## papashark

Yπομονή.

Μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες θα αποκτήσει ο #5000 althaia ΑΡ, οπότε ίσως να είσαι τυχερός....  ::

----------


## viper7gr

> Cell 03 - Address: 00:80:C8:17:3C:0E
> ESSID:"AWMN-2308-POSSIDON"
> Mode:Master
> Frequency:2.447GHz
> Quality:0/10 Signal level:-20 dBm Noise level:-256 dBm
> Encryption keyff
> Bit Rate:1Mb/s
> Bit Rate:2Mb/s
> Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
> Bit Rate:11Mb/s


για σου ρε τακη γιγαντα.......

----------


## maznek

```
nekmaz:~# iwlist eth1 scanning
eth1      Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:0B:6B:36:00:7A
                    ESSID:"SV1EFT AP-4343"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.432GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-20 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
          Cell 02 - Address: 00:C0:49:62:DE:79
                    ESSID:"USR9106"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.467GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-20 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:18Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:24Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:36Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:54Mb/s
          Cell 03 - Address: 00:13:10:9B:27:18
                    ESSID:"linksys"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.442GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-27 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:18Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:24Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:36Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:54Mb/s
          Cell 04 - Address: 00:0D:88:91:5E:79
                    ESSID:"awmn panorama test"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.452GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-90 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
```

----------


## maznek



----------


## maznek

```
nekmaz:~# iwlist eth1 scanning
eth1      Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:40:F4:B8:58:96
                    ESSID:"ap168"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.442GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-21 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:6Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:9Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:12Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:18Mb/s
          Cell 02 - Address: 00:C0:49:62:DE:79
                    ESSID:"USR9106"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.467GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-20 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:18Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:24Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:36Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:54Mb/s
          Cell 03 - Address: 00:13:10:9B:27:18
                    ESSID:"linksys"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.442GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-29 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:18Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:24Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:36Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:54Mb/s
          Cell 04 - Address: 00:0D:88:91:5E:79
                    ESSID:"awmn panorama test"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.452GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-90 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
```

----------


## Cha0s

Λίγη υπομονή ακόμα Νεκτάριε!

Ίσως κάτσει κάτι από τον Althaia!!!

----------


## maznek

```
nekmaz:~# iwlist eth1 scanning
eth1      Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:C0:49:62:DE:79
                    ESSID:"USR9106"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.467GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-20 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:18Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:24Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:36Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:54Mb/s
          Cell 02 - Address: 00:13:10:9B:27:18
                    ESSID:"linksys-awmn-4289-maz"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.442GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-27 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:18Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:24Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:36Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:54Mb/s
          Cell 03 - Address: 00:0D:88:91:5E:79
                    ESSID:"awmn panorama test"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.452GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-89 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
```

----------


## maznek



----------


## papashark

Υπομονή  :: 

O althaia πήρε όμνι, πήρε ένα wrt, θα πάρει και καλώδιο, μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες θα το έχει έτοιμο (βασικά δεν είχα καλώδιο να του δώσω ειδάλλως θα την είχε σηκώσει ήδη).

----------


## maznek



----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

αντε ηρθε η σειρα σου πες ποτε στηνουμε

----------


## maznek

```
nekmaz:~# iwlist eth1 scanning
eth1      Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:40:F4:B8:58:96
                    ESSID:"ap168"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.442GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-20 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:6Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:9Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:12Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:18Mb/s
          Cell 02 - Address: 00:13:10:9B:27:18
                    ESSID:"linksys-awmn-4289-maz"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.442GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-30 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:18Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:24Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:36Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:54Mb/s
          Cell 03 - Address: 00:C0:49:62:DE:79
                    ESSID:"USR9106"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.467GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-20 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:18Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:24Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:36Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:54Mb/s
          Cell 04 - Address: 00:0D:88:91:5E:79
                    ESSID:"awmn panorama test"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.452GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-88 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
```

----------


## maznek

```
[email protected]:~# ./Desktop/ns1view.py 20052.ns1
------------------------------------------------------------------
        SSID                MAC         Signal  Noise   SNR  Chan
------------------------------------------------------------------
linksys               00:13:10:9b:27:18    -62   -100    38     6
awmn panorama test    00:0d:88:91:5e:79    -72   -100    28     8
NETGEAR               00:09:5b:9b:12:fe    -81   -100    19    11
Apple Network 61c91b  00:11:24:61:c9:1b    -92   -100     8     1
ZyXEL                 00:13:49:31:42:60    -80   -100    20     6
istop                 00:13:1a:a5:2b:60    -93   -100     7     6
AMX                   00:02:e3:41:fb:4e    -90   -100    10    11
USR9106               00:c0:49:62:de:79    -90   -100    10    11
papam                 00:12:17:de:12:d3    -95   -100     5     6
------------------------------------------------------------------
- total: 9 nodes
```

----------


## maznek

```
[email protected]:~# ./Desktop/ns1view.py 20051.ns1
------------------------------------------------------------------
        SSID                MAC         Signal  Noise   SNR  Chan
------------------------------------------------------------------
linksys               00:13:10:9b:27:18    -62   -100    38     6
awmn panorama test    00:0d:88:91:5e:79    -72   -100    28     8
NETGEAR               00:09:5b:9b:12:fe    -81   -100    19    11
Apple Network 61c91b  00:11:24:61:c9:1b    -92   -100     8     1
ZyXEL                 00:13:49:31:42:60    -80   -100    20     6
istop                 00:13:1a:a5:2b:60    -93   -100     7     6
AMX                   00:02:e3:41:fb:4e    -90   -100    10    11
USR9106               00:c0:49:62:de:79    -90   -100    10    11
papam                 00:12:17:de:12:d3    -95   -100     5     6
------------------------------------------------------------------
- total: 9 nodes
```

----------


## maznek

```
nekmaz:~# iwlist eth1 scanning
eth1      Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:13:10:9B:27:18
                    ESSID:"linksys"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.442GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-28 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:18Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:24Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:36Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:54Mb/s
          Cell 02 - Address: 00:0D:88:91:5E:79
                    ESSID:"awmn panorama test"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.452GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-88 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
          Cell 03 - Address: 00:C0:49:62:DE:79
                    ESSID:"USR9106"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.467GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-20 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:18Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:24Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:36Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:54Mb/s
          Cell 04 - Address: 00:80:C8:17:3C:0E
                    ESSID:"AWMN-2308-POSSIDON"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.417GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-35 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
```

----------


## maznek

Με τον goldendragon βάλαμε mikrotik στο ΑΠ δεν βλέπει σωστά την cisco κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή

----------


## dti

Για δες εδώ:

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=185320#185320

----------


## maznek

Μετά την βοήθεια τού dti αλλάξαμε με τον goldendragon firmware στην 350 και να το πρώτο scan



```
[[email protected]] interface pc> monitor  
numbers: 0                                                                                        
         synchronized: yes                                                                        
           associated: yes                                                                        
            frequency: 2462MHz                                                                    
            data-rate: 5.5Mbit/s                                                                  
                 ssid: USR9106                                                                    
         access-point: 00:C0:49:62:DE:79                                                          
    access-point-name:                                                                            
       signal-quality: 86                                                                         
      signal-strength: -89                                                                        
         error-number: 0                                                                          
                                                                                                  
         synchronized: yes                                                                        
           associated: yes                                                                        
            frequency: 2462MHz                                                                    
            data-rate: 11Mbit/s                                                                   
                 ssid: USR9106                                                                    
         access-point: 00:C0:49:62:DE:79                                                          
    access-point-name:                                                                            
       signal-quality: 90                                                                         
      signal-strength: -89
```

----------


## maznek

```
      synchronized: yes                                                                        
           associated: yes                                                                        
            frequency: 2462MHz                                                                    
            data-rate: 11Mbit/s                                                                   
                 ssid: AWMN-2308-POSSIDON                                                         
         access-point: 00:C0:49:62:DE:79                                                          
    access-point-name:                                                                            
       signal-quality: 77                                                                         
      signal-strength: -89                                                                        
         error-number: 0                                                                          
                                                                                                  
         synchronized: yes                                                                        
           associated: yes                                                                        
            frequency: 2462MHz                                                                    
            data-rate: 5.5Mbit/s                                                                  
                 ssid: USR9106                                                                    
         access-point: 00:C0:49:62:DE:79                                                          
    access-point-name:                                                                            
       signal-quality: 74                                                                         
      signal-strength: -87                                                                        
         error-number: 0
```

----------


## maznek

```
         synchronized: yes                                                                                                                                                                              
           associated: yes                                                                                                                                                                              
            frequency: 2462MHz                                                                                                                                                                          
            data-rate: 5.5Mbit/s                                                                                                                                                                        
                 ssid: USR9106                                                                                                                                                                          
         access-point: 00:C0:49:62:DE:79                                                                                                                                                                
    access-point-name:                                                                                                                                                                                  
       signal-quality: 127                                                                                                                                                                              
      signal-strength: -92                                                                                                                                                                              
         error-number: 0                                                                                                                                                                                
                                                                                                                                                                                                        
         synchronized: yes                                                                                                                                                                              
           associated: yes                                                                                                                                                                              
            frequency: 2462MHz                                                                                                                                                                          
            data-rate: 11Mbit/s                                                                                                                                                                         
                 ssid: USR9106                                                                                                                                                                          
         access-point: 00:C0:49:62:DE:79                                                                                                                                                                
    access-point-name:                                                                                                                                                                                  
       signal-quality: 128                                                                                                                                                                              
      signal-strength: -90                                                                                                                                                                              
         error-number: 0                                                                                                                                                                                
                                                                                                                                                                                                        
         synchronized: yes                                                                                                                                                                              
           associated: yes                                                                                                                                                                              
            frequency: 2462MHz                                                                                                                                                                          
            data-rate: 11Mbit/s                                                                                                                                                                         
                 ssid: USR9106                                                                                                                                                                          
         access-point: 00:C0:49:62:DE:79                                                                                                                                                                
    access-point-name:                                                                                                                                                                                  
       signal-quality: 141                                                                                                                                                                              
      signal-strength: -90                                                                                                                                                                              
         error-number: 0                                                                                                                                                                                
                                                                                                                                                                                                        
         synchronized: yes                                                                                                                                                                              
           associated: yes                                                                                                                                                                              
            frequency: 2462MHz                                                                                                                                                                          
            data-rate: 11Mbit/s                                                                                                                                                                         
                 ssid: USR9106                                                                                                                                                                          
         access-point: 00:C0:49:62:DE:79                                                                                                                                                                
    access-point-name:                                                                                                                                                                                  
       signal-quality: 143                                                                                                                                                                              
      signal-strength: -90                                                                                                                                                                              
         error-number: 0
```

----------


## maznek

```
         synchronized: yes                                                                                                                                                                              
           associated: yes                                                                                                                                                                              
            frequency: 2462MHz                                                                                                                                                                          
            data-rate: 11Mbit/s                                                                                                                                                                         
                 ssid: USR9106                                                                                                                                                                          
         access-point: 00:C0:49:62:DE:79                                                                                                                                                                
    access-point-name:                                                                                                                                                                                  
       signal-quality: 140                                                                                                                                                                              
      signal-strength: -90                                                                                                                                                                              
         error-number: 0                                                                                                                                                                                
                                                                                                                                                                                                        
         synchronized: yes                                                                                                                                                                              
           associated: yes                                                                                                                                                                              
            frequency: 2412MHz                                                                                                                                                                          
            data-rate: 11Mbit/s                                                                                                                                                                         
                 ssid: awmn-4289-maz                                                                                                                                                                    
         access-point: 00:13:10:9B:27:18                                                                                                                                                                
    access-point-name:                                                                                                                                                                                  
       signal-quality: 98                                                                                                                                                                               
      signal-strength: -89                                                                                                                                                                              
         error-number: 0
```

----------


## maznek



----------


## maznek

```
ADDRESS           SSID       BAND           FREQ BSS PRI SIGNAL-S... ROU NST FAS RADIO... ROUTE...
00:13:10:9B:27:18 awmn-42... 2.4ghz-b       2412 yes no  -77         no                           
00:80:C8:17:3C:0E AWMN-23... 2.4ghz-b       2432 yes no  -72         no                           
00:09:5B:9B:12:FE NETGEAR    2.4ghz-b       2462 yes yes -66         no                           
00:02:E3:41:FB:4E AMX        2.4ghz-b       2462 yes no  -72         no                           
00:13:49:31:42:60 ZyXEL      2.4ghz-b       2437 yes no  -71         no                           
00:02:6F:35:8F:2C awmn345... 2.4ghz-b       2442 yes no  -82         no
```

----------


## maznek



----------


## maznek



----------


## maznek



----------


## NSilver

Ένα λίγο άσχετο και πολύ ετεροχρονισμένο μήνυμα. Είδα τις φωτογραφίες από την Πάρο και με έπιασε νοσταλγία καθώς είμαι από εκεί και οι γονείς μου αυτή τη στιγμή είναι εκεί...
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

maznek από εκεί που είσαι, και που είμαστε όλοι κατά δω, δεν πιάνεις τον viper αλλά τον sv1cdr.

Τον πιάνω και εγώ και από το σπίτι μου και από τον κόμβο του αδερφού μου.

----------


## papashark

Ο althaia είναι σχεδόν έτοιμος να σηκώσει το ΑΡ πάντως  ::

----------


## maznek



----------


## maznek



----------


## dti

Επιτέλους! Έχεις πλέον αρκετές επιλογές (jkond, philip, macrx) εκτός βέβαια από τον πολύ μακρινό sv1cdr στο Πέραμα.

----------


## Vigor

*Hint:*
Εκτός του να παραθέτεις scans επί μήνες, δεν στέλνεις και κανα PM στους ιδιοκτήτες των κόμβων που πιάνεις μπάς και δείς καλό?  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Επιτέλους! Έχεις πλέον αρκετές επιλογές (jkond, philip, macrx) εκτός βέβαια από τον πολύ μακρινό sv1cdr στο Πέραμα.


Ο macrx δεν είναι Νέα Κηφισιά;

Ο Philip είναι Αιγάλεω

O Jkond μοσχάτο ή κάπου εκεί κοντά νομίζω...


Όλοι είναι πολλά χιλιόμετρα μακρυά.

Βέβαια τον Φίλιππο βλέπω τον πιάνει με αρκετό σήμα οπότε μπορεί να βγαίνει και κάτι αν μπορεί και ο Φίλιππος  ::

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Επιτέλους! Έχεις πλέον αρκετές επιλογές (jkond, philip, macrx) εκτός βέβαια από τον πολύ μακρινό sv1cdr στο Πέραμα.
> 
> 
> Ο macrx δεν είναι Νέα Κηφισιά;


Όχι, έπιασε μάλλον το γραφείο του macrx στη Νίκαια. Νομίζω ο πιο κοντινός πρέπει να είναι ο jkond.

----------


## maznek

```
         synchronized: yes                                                                                                                                                                              
           associated: no                                                                                                                                                                               
            frequency: 2462MHz                                                                                                                                                                          
            data-rate: 11Mbit/s                                                                                                                                                                         
                 ssid: Althaia_ap                                                                                                                                                                       
         access-point: 00:02:6F:34:97:E5                                                                                                                                                                
    access-point-name:                                                                                                                                                                                  
       signal-quality: 16                                                                                                                                                                               
      signal-strength: -58                                                                                                                                                                              
         error-number: 0                                                                                                                                                                                
                                                                                                                                                                                                        
         synchronized: yes                                                                                                                                                                              
           associated: no                                                                                                                                                                               
            frequency: 2432MHz                                                                                                                                                                          
            data-rate: 11Mbit/s                                                                                                                                                                         
                 ssid: Althaia_ap                                                                                                                                                                       
         access-point: 00:02:6F:34:97:E5                                                                                                                                                                
    access-point-name:                                                                                                                                                                                  
       signal-quality: 16                                                                                                                                                                               
      signal-strength: -38                                                                                                                                                                              
         error-number: 0                                                                                                                                                                                
                                                                                                                                                                                                        
    synchronized: no                                                                                                                                                                                    
      associated: no                                                                                                                                                                                    
    error-number: 0                                                                                                                                                                                     
                                                                                                                                                                                                        
    synchronized: no                                                                                                                                                                                    
      associated: no                                                                                                                                                                                    
    error-number: 0
```

----------


## maznek

```
         synchronized: yes                                                                                                                                                                              
           associated: no                                                                                                                                                                               
            frequency: 2462MHz                                                                                                                                                                          
            data-rate: 11Mbit/s                                                                                                                                                                         
                 ssid: Althaia_ap                                                                                                                                                                       
         access-point: 00:02:6F:34:97:E5                                                                                                                                                                
    access-point-name:                                                                                                                                                                                  
       signal-quality: 16                                                                                                                                                                               
      signal-strength: -77                                                                                                                                                                              
         error-number: 0                                                                                                                                                                                
                                                                                                                                                                                                        
    synchronized: no                                                                                                                                                                                    
      associated: no                                                                                                                                                                                    
    error-number: 0                                                                                                                                                                                     
                                                                                                                                                                                                        
    synchronized: no                                                                                                                                                                                    
      associated: no                                                                                                                                                                                    
    error-number: 0                                                                                                                                                                                     
                                                                                                                                                                                                        
    synchronized: no                                                                                                                                                                                    
      associated: no                                                                                                                                                                                    
    error-number: 0                                                                                                                                                                                     
                                                                                                                                                                                                        
    synchronized: no                                                                                                                                                                                    
      associated: no                                                                                                                                                                                    
    error-number: 0                                                                                                                                                                                     
                                                                                                                                                                                                        
         synchronized: yes                                                                                                                                                                              
           associated: no                                                                                                                                                                               
            frequency: 2427MHz                                                                                                                                                                          
            data-rate: 11Mbit/s                                                                                                                                                                         
                 ssid: Althaia_ap                                                                                                                                                                       
         access-point: 00:02:6F:34:97:E5                                                                                                                                                                
    access-point-name:                                                                                                                                                                                  
       signal-quality: 16                                                                                                                                                                               
      signal-strength: -37                                                                                                                                                                              
         error-number: 0                                                                                                                                                                                
                                                                                                                                                                                                        
    synchronized: no                                                                                                                                                                                    
      associated: no                                                                                                                                                                                    
    error-number: 0
```

----------


## papashark

Άντε, επιτέλους !  ::

----------


## maznek

Οκ επιτελούς η Βούλα έχει ελπίδες να μπει στο awmn.
Από δευτέρα θα γίνουν :
1) scanρισμα θα γίνει με cisco 350 , και win xp netstambler για να τσεκάρω στη μικρότερη (1mW) 
2) θα συγκεντρωθούν τα απαραίτητα για το bb link
3) το link
Καιρού επιτρέποντος .

----------


## Cha0s

> [16:13] <nekmaz|ubuntu> pou einai o nomos gia ta 2.4
> [16:13] <nekmaz|ubuntu> to link
> [16:13] <nekmaz|ubuntu> pame sto tmima eir8e to 100
> [16:13] <nekmaz|ubuntu> pou einai o nomos gia ta 2.4
> [16:14] <nekmaz|ubuntu> pame sto tmima eir8e to 100
> [16:14] <nekmaz|ubuntu> pou einai o nomos gia ta 2.4
> [16:14] <nekmaz|ubuntu> pou einai o nomos gia ta 2.4
> [16:14] <Mpaglamas> ?
> [16:14] <nekmaz|ubuntu> to link
> ...


Τι στο καλό;!;!

Ας περιμένουμε να γυρίσει να μας πει τι έγινε.

Ο Άνθρωπος καλά καλά δεν έχει συνδεθεί και τον τραβάνε και στο τμήμα;
Τι γκαντεμιά είναι αυτή ρε γμτ  ::

----------


## socrates

Θα θελα να ξέρω με ποια κατηγορία τους οδήγησαν στο τμήμα!  ::

----------


## Vigor

Δεύτερο κρούσμα, μετά το συμβάν της Λάρισας...  ::

----------


## socrates

> Δεύτερο κρούσμα, μετά το συμβάν της Λάρισας...


Εμείς πάντως μόνο ανέκδοτα δεν λέγαμε με τους αστυνομικούς που είχαν έρθει μετά από κλήση μιας γειτόνησας σε παρόμοια κατάσταση (στην ουσία δεν σταματήσαμε στιγμή να στήνουμε παρόλη την παρουσία των αστυνομικών). Λέτε να έφταιγε που ο πατέρας του παιδιού που έστηνε στην ταράτσα ήταν δικηγόρος και εμφανίστηκε να βοηθήσει τους αστυνομικούς στο έργο τους?

----------


## maznek

Χτες στις 4 το απόγευμα ο goldendragon και γω είχαμε ανέβει στην ταράτσα λόγω καλού καιρού για να σκαναρουμε το ΑΠ του Althaia.
αφού μετακινούσαμε την κεραία σε όλη την ταράτσα βγήκε μια γειτόνισσα κ ρώταγε τι είναι κ τις είπε ο golden ότι είναι ασύρματη κεραία. από κει κ πέρα άρχισε το πανηγύρι. μαζευτήκαν διάφοροι γείτονες κ ρωτάγανε αν είναι κεραία κινητής τηλεφωνίας. ένας από αυτούς κάλεσε την αστυνομία με την αιτιολογία ότι γινότανε εγκατάσταση κεραία κινητής τηλεφωνίας. αφού ο καθένας έλεγε ότι του κατέβει πήγαμε στο τμήμα. αυτοί που φωνάζανε δεν μπορούσαν να αποδείξουν αυτά που έλεγαν αλλά ούτε κ εμείς είχαμε το φύλο της κυβερνήσεως του νόμου, κ την απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ για την κατασκευή κεραιών για τις οποίες δεν απαιτείτε άδεια. σύμφωνα με τον νόμο Ν2801/2000.το μόνο που είχαμε μαζί μας ήταν τα στοιχεία της κεραίας που χρησιμοποιούσαμε εκείνη την στιγμή για σκαναρισμα. η κεραία είναι STELLA DORADUS GRID 17DBI με ισχύ 17dbi ισχύ εισόδου 50W μέγεθος 51χ51cm.και αυτά τα στοιχεία ήταν από μια εκτύπωση του σαϊτ του prive shop. κ επειδή δεν μπόρεσε να αποδειχτεί τίποτα κ αφού δεν έγιναν μηνύσεις γυρίσαμε σπιτι. καποιοι από αυτούς προσπάθησαν να με πείσουν να κατεβάσω την κεραία αλλά εγώ βέβαια δεν τους ακουσα. η κεραία βρίσκετε στην θέση της ακόμα.

τι προτείνετε αδερφια, πως να αντιμετωπίσω την κατάσταση ώστε να μην με ξαναενοχλησουν? ευχαριστώ για την συμπαράσταση όλων σας, εκ των προτέρων.

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

http://info.awmn.net/index.php?option=c ... &Itemid=49
http://info.awmn/index.php?option=com_c ... &Itemid=49

Απαράδεκτο να μη το έχετε δει...
Γιατί κουράζεται ο Νκήτας να τα συγκεντρώνει;

----------


## dti

> τι προτείνετε αδερφια, πως να αντιμετωπίσω την κατάσταση ώστε να μην με ξαναενοχλησουν? ευχαριστώ για την συμπαράσταση όλων σας, εκ των προτέρων.


Καλό είναι να μιλήσεις με το Δ.Σ. του Συλλόγου, για να δούμε σε συνεργασία με τη δικηγόρο μας τί μπορεί να γίνει.

----------


## socrates

Αυτό επιβάλεται πρέπει να υπάρχει μια standard νομική απάντηση όταν κάποιος καλεί την αστυνομία κατά την διάρκεια κάποιου στησίματος.

----------


## papashark

> τι προτείνετε αδερφια, πως να αντιμετωπίσω την κατάσταση ώστε να μην με ξαναενοχλησουν? ευχαριστώ για την συμπαράσταση όλων σας, εκ των προτέρων.


Μαζεύεις την σχετική νομοθεσία, κοινώς τον κανονισμό για τους 2.4, πέρνεις και την εξαίρεση από άδειας κεραιοσυστήματος για τα lmds (εδώ θα το παίξεις λίγο, γιατί δεν μας καλύπτει, αλλά κανένας στο τμήμα ή στην γειτονιά δεν θα το καταλάβει), και τα έχεις σε σετάκια έτοιμα, φωτοτυπημένα.

Καλό είναι να έχεις και καμιά κάρτα που κάθετε, να τους δείξεις πόσο μικρή είναι η κάρτα που εκπέμπει, για να καταλάβουν ότι ένα τόσο μικρό πραγματάκι δεν μπορεί να τους βλάψει (και όμως το μέγεθος στους αδαείς μετράει).

----------


## maznek



----------


## maznek



----------


## maznek

```
[email protected]:~# route -v -n -F -C
Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
10.23.24.0      0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1
0.0.0.0         10.23.24.4      0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1
Kernel IP routing cache
Source          Destination     Gateway         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
10.23.24.3      10.23.24.4      10.23.24.4            0      0        3 eth1
62.1.108.231    10.23.24.3      10.23.24.3      l     0      0       90 lo
127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       l     0      2        2 lo
10.23.24.3      205.156.51.200  10.23.24.4            0      0        1 eth1
10.23.24.3      10.23.24.7      10.23.24.7            0      0        7 eth1
10.23.24.3      10.23.24.1      10.23.24.1            0      0        3 eth1
10.23.24.3      10.23.24.10     10.23.24.10           0      0        1 eth1
127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       127.0.0.1       l     0      0        0 lo
10.23.24.3      10.23.24.10     10.23.24.10           0      1        0 eth1
10.23.24.13     10.23.24.15     10.23.24.15     ri    0      0        5 eth1
10.23.24.3      10.23.24.4      10.23.24.4            0      0       16 eth1
10.23.24.3      205.156.51.200  10.23.24.4            0      0        0 eth1
10.23.24.7      10.23.24.3      10.23.24.3      il    0      0        8 lo
10.23.24.4      10.23.24.15     10.23.24.15     ri    0      0        0 eth1
10.23.24.10     10.23.24.15     10.23.24.15     ri    0      0        2 eth1
10.23.24.4      10.23.24.3      10.23.24.3      il    0      0       17 lo
10.23.24.1      255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 ibl   0      0        7 lo
10.23.24.10     10.23.24.3      10.23.24.3      il    0      0       23 lo
205.156.51.200  10.23.24.3      10.23.24.3      l     0      0       15 lo
10.23.24.3      10.23.24.1      10.23.24.1            0      0        3 eth1
10.23.24.1      10.23.24.3      10.23.24.3      il    0      0        7 lo
10.23.24.3      62.1.108.231    10.23.24.4            0      1        0 eth1
```

  ::   ::   ::  


```
[email protected]:~# tracepath 205.156.51.200 
 1:  10.23.24.3 (10.23.24.3)                                0.538ms pmtu 1500
 1:  nekmaz_server4 (10.23.24.4)                            4.556ms 
 2:  62.169.255.22 (62.169.255.22)                        740.282ms 
 3:  62.169.192.70 (62.169.192.70)                        937.745ms 
 4:  Serial4-0-0.GW2.ALTER.NET (146.188.68.201)           1152.313ms 
 4:  Serial4-0-0.GW2.ALTER.NET (146.188.68.201)           705.305ms 
 5:  321.ATM0-0-0.XR1.ATH1.ALTER.NET (146.188.4.245)      499.117ms 
 6:  so-3-1-2.TR1.LND9.ALTER.NET (146.188.4.10)           asymm  7 453.196ms 
 7:  so-5-0-0.IR1.NYC12.ALTER.NET (146.188.5.246)         asymm  8 743.271ms 
 8:  0.so-1-0-0.IL1.NYC9.ALTER.NET (152.63.23.61)         asymm  9 267.165ms 
 9:  152.63.9.242 (152.63.9.242)                          asymm 10 276.413ms 
10:  0.so-7-0-0.XL1.NYC4.ALTER.NET (152.63.10.21)         asymm 11 864.290ms 
11:  0.so-6-0-0.BR1.NYC4.ALTER.NET (152.63.21.77)         asymm 12 636.489ms 
12:  204.255.173.25 (204.255.173.25)                      549.247ms 
13:  ewr-core-03.inet.qwest.net (205.171.17.69)           asymm 14 260.527ms 
14:  dca-core-01.inet.qwest.net (67.14.6.6)               asymm 15 252.519ms 
15:  dca-edge-01.inet.qwest.net (205.171.9.22)            273.053ms 
16:  65.125.14.202 (65.125.14.202)                        asymm 17 408.361ms 
17:  140.90.76.82 (140.90.76.82)                          asymm 18 748.586ms 
18:  140.90.111.34 (140.90.111.34)                        504.605ms 
19:  140.90.75.98 (140.90.75.98)                          269.411ms !H
     Resume: pmtu 1500
```

  ::   ::  


```
Report for 205.156.51.200 [tgftp.nws.noaa.gov]

Analysis: IP packets are being lost past network  "National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration NOAA-NET"  at hop 19. There is insufficient cached information to determine the next network at hop 20. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| Hop | %Loss | IP Address     | Node Name                       | Location            | Tzone  | ms  | Graph      | Network                                                          |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
| 0   |       | 10.23.24.10    | nekmaz-tx-lap2                  | ...                 |        |     |            | (private use)                                                    |
| 1   |       | 10.23.24.1     | 1138311134.383                  | Athens, Greece      | +02:00 | 7   | x          | (private use)                                                    |
| 2   |       | 10.23.24.4     | nekmaz-server-4.mshome.net      | Athens, Greece      | +02:00 | 9   | x          | (private use)                                                    |
| 3   |       | 62.169.255.22  | -                               | ?(Greece)           | +02:00 | 640 | ----x--    | Evergy S.A.                                                      |
| 4   |       | 62.169.192.70  | -                               | ?(Greece)           | +02:00 | 590 | ----x--    | Evergy S.A.                                                      |
| 5   |       | 146.188.68.201 | Serial4-0-0.GW2.ALTER.NET       | -                   |        | 568 | ---x----   | RIPE Network Coordination Centre RIPE-ERX-146-188-0-0            |
| 6   |       | 146.188.4.245  | 321.ATM0-0-0.XR1.ATH1.ALTER.NET | Athens, Greece      | +02:00 | 590 | ----x--    | RIPE Network Coordination Centre RIPE-ERX-146-188-0-0            |
| 7   |       | 146.188.4.10   | so-3-1-2.TR1.LND9.ALTER.NET     | London, UK          | *      | 676 | ----x--    | RIPE Network Coordination Centre RIPE-ERX-146-188-0-0            |
| 8   |       | 146.188.5.246  | so-5-0-0.IR1.NYC12.ALTER.NET    | New York, NY, USA   | -05:00 | 790 |  ----x--   | RIPE Network Coordination Centre RIPE-ERX-146-188-0-0            |
| 9   |       | 152.63.23.61   | 0.so-1-0-0.IL1.NYC9.ALTER.NET   | New York, NY, USA   | -05:00 | 789 |  ----x--   | UUNET Technologies, Inc. UUNET-BACKBONE                          |
| 10  |       | 152.63.9.242   | -                               | ...                 |        | 723 |   ---x--   | UUNET Technologies, Inc. UUNET-BACKBONE                          |
| 11  |       | 152.63.10.21   | 0.so-7-0-0.XL1.NYC4.ALTER.NET   | New York, NY, USA   | -05:00 | 693 |  ---x----  | UUNET Technologies, Inc. UUNET-BACKBONE                          |
| 12  |       | 152.63.21.77   | 0.so-6-0-0.BR1.NYC4.ALTER.NET   | New York, NY, USA   | -05:00 | 722 |  ----x--   | UUNET Technologies, Inc. UUNET-BACKBONE                          |
| 13  |       | 204.255.173.25 | 0.so-3-3-0.BR1.NYC4.ALTER.NET   | New York, NY, USA   | -05:00 | 801 |  ----x--   | UUNET Technologies, Inc. UUNETCBLK252                            |
| 14  |       | 205.171.17.69  | ewr-core-03.inet.qwest.net      | Newark, NJ, USA     | -05:00 | 752 |  ----x--   | Colorado SuperNet, Inc. CSN-BLOCK-7                              |
| 15  |       | 67.14.6.6      | dca-core-01.inet.qwest.net      | Washington, DC, USA | -05:00 | 749 |  ----x--   | Qwest Communications Corporation QWEST-INET-36                   |
| 16  |       | 205.171.9.22   | dca-edge-01.inet.qwest.net      | Washington, DC, USA | -05:00 | 759 |  ----x---- | Colorado SuperNet, Inc. CSN-BLOCK-7                              |
| 17  |       | 65.125.14.202  | -                               | ...                 |        | 762 |  ----x---  | Qwest Communications WASH01-WAN-65-125-14                        |
| 18  |       | 140.90.76.82   | -                               | ...                 |        | 798 |  ----x---  | National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration NOAA-NET         |
| 19  |       | 140.90.111.34  | -                               | ...                 |        | 807 |   ---x---  | National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration NOAA-NET         |
| ... |       |                |                                 |                     |        |     |            |                                                                  |
| ?   |       | 205.156.51.200 | tgftp.nws.noaa.gov              | ...                 |        |     |            | The National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration NET-NOAA-NET |
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Roundtrip time to 140.90.111.34, average = 807ms, min = 320ms, max = 1152ms -- 26 ™±½ 2006 11:34:48 ΌΌ
```

  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maznek

```
[email protected]:~$ whois 205.156.51.200

OrgName:    The National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration
OrgID:      NOAA-4
Address:    1315 East-West Highway
City:       Silver Spring
StateProv:  MD
PostalCode: 20910
Country:    US

NetRange:   205.156.0.0 - 205.156.63.255
CIDR:       205.156.0.0/18
NetName:    NET-NOAA-NET
NetHandle:  NET-205-156-0-0-1
Parent:     NET-205-0-0-0-0
NetType:    Direct Assignment
NameServer: NEWNS.NOAA.GOV
NameServer: NWRNS.NOAA.GOV
NameServer: MWRNS.NOAA.GOV
NameServer: SERNS.NOAA.GOV
Comment:
RegDate:    1995-03-03
Updated:    2002-01-09

RTechHandle: JK79-ARIN
RTechName:   Kyler, John
RTechPhone:  +1-301-713-0600
RTechEmail:  [email protected]
```

----------


## maznek

```
[[email protected]] interface pc> monitor 0 
         synchronized: yes
           associated: yes
            frequency: 2427MHz
            data-rate: 11Mbit/s
                 ssid: awmn4371-1832
         access-point: 00:0B:6B:36:00:A7
    access-point-name: 
       signal-quality: 69
      signal-strength: -88
         error-number: 0
```

----------


## maznek

```
         synchronized: yes
           associated: yes
            frequency: 2412MHz
            data-rate: 11Mbit/s
                 ssid: awmn-ap2672-viper
         access-point: 00:13:10:9B:27:18
    access-point-name: 
       signal-quality: 124
      signal-strength: -86
         error-number: 0
```

----------


## alex-23

::   ::   ::  
δεν καταλαβαινω κατι  ::

----------


## Vigor

O NekMaz προσπαθεί εδώ και καιρό να βγάλει κάποιο link. H μορφολογία της περιοχής που μένει και η έλλειψη πληθώρας κόμβων του AWMN εκεί δεν βοηθάνε και πολύ σ'αυτό τον σκοπό.  ::  

Εδώ παραθέτει τα (θετικά) awmn-related αποτελέσματα των κατά καιρό scan του.

Capice?

----------


## maznek

κατοχους κομβων Πανοραματος Βουλας και Βουλας
MCDim (#750 :: 
Lady (#6620)
qwerty AP (#6755)
locos (#7700)
AtYxHmA (#6701)
Jendie (#6931)
και αλλοι που δεν θυμαμαι οι οποιοι μενουν σε αυτη την περιοχη 
και αλλοι που ενδιαφερονται για το awmn 
σας ενημερωνω οτι εχω βαλει Access Point [ maz-in-awmn-4289 ]
προσπαθηστε οσοι μπορειτε να το πιασετε .
Εαν επιθυμειτε να κανονισουμε μια συναντηση ολοι της περιοχης κοντα 
για να δουμε τι μπορουμε να κανουμε.
Θα ητανε χαρα μας οι παρακατω κομβουχοι althaia (#5000), viper (#2672),
sinonick (#1806) και οποιος αλλος θελησει μπορει να ερθει στην συναντηση 
οταν αυτη συμφωνηθει.
το καλεσμα αυτο γινετε για να βγαλουμε μια ακρη πως θα ερθει το awmn
στην περιοχη μας και πως θα προχωρησει παρακατω

----------


## ice

Με μεγαλη χαρα να σε βοηθησουμε !!

Θα κανω scan απο Γλυφαδα μηπως και σε πιανω !!

----------


## maznek

κατοχους κομβων Πανοραματος Βουλας και Βουλας
MCDim (#750 :: 
Lady (#6620)
qwerty AP (#6755)
locos (#7700)
AtYxHmA (#6701)
Jendie (#6931)
και αλλοι που δεν θυμαμαι οι οποιοι μενουν σε αυτη την περιοχη
και αλλοι που ενδιαφερονται για το awmn
σας ενημερωνω οτι εχω βαλει Access Point [ maz-in-awmn-4289 ]
προσπαθηστε οσοι μπορειτε να το πιασετε .

----------


## maznek

:: ποιος ειναι ο κομβος AX_BAX (#7694)

----------


## maznek

Παρακαλω καποιος απο τους mondetores να μεταφερει το "πανοραμα βουλας"
στο "Βουλας wifi"  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

Βουλιωτες και γειτονοι θα καναετε τιποτα η ολο λογια και κουκουτσι τιποτα
Καντε κανα σκαν κανα meeting οργανωθειτε ρε μπας και δειτε κανα φως  ::   ::

----------

